# Bandbreite ermitteln!



## gigi (7. Nov 2003)

Hi ich würde gerne wisssen ob es eine Möglickeit gibt, die verfügbare Bandbreite zur Laufzeit zu ermitteln.

Es geht um VideoConferncing!
Ich möchte gerne die Bildrate dynamisch an die verfügbare Bandbreite anpassen!

Gruss
gigi


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Nov 2003)

du schickst ein paar daten hin und her, guckst wie lange das gedauert hat und rechnest dem entsprechend um - ist die einfachste möglichkeit.


----------

